# Northys Journal:  Faster, Stronger, Better



## Northy (Dec 26, 2004)

Well after a 6month bulk and not posting since I pretty much started lol. I am back. My lifts are all up immensely and I am quite proud. I've taken a week and a half off and tomorrow I head back the gym. I'm not going to do my standard cutting split of Push/Legs/Pull and cardio in between. I will be including alot of plyometrics, agility and flexability trainning along with the regular lifting. 
As the title says, I do want to be faster, stronger and better lol. Mainly more agile, flexible and faster. I've always just kinda been a hulky brute lol (RAWR) I'm only 5'9 and have quite a large build. If I can just add some speed, I should be good to go 

So heres the plan - I'm 183lbs right now, I'm going to start at 2500cals and decrease 200cals every week and re-up them whenever I feel like it. Cheats will happen at a minimum every once a week, I can go longer. 

Split
Mon
15min stretching/flexability
45mins Push exercises
5mins agility training
15mins stretching cooldown

Tues
15mins Plyometrics
30mins cardio
15mins stretching

Wed/Fri
Same as mon but Legs and Pulling Exercises

Thurs/Sat
Same as Tues

Abs done whenever I feel like it or at least after 1 day of rest.


----------



## Northy (Jan 2, 2005)

Ok first day of the cut, can we guess what my new years resolution was?  Lose fat! 
Ok since my gyms been closed since the 24th (it is a religion based gym) their closed every holiday or any day they want.  I'm switching, I'm sick of it.  Today I started the cut, I'll be at around 2500cals on a 40/30/20 PCF.  Today I did my first pilates workout.  I recieved cardio pilates for christmas from my grandma and decided to try it out.  It kicked my ass.  I kept the speed up but that whole "flexability" thing that I want to work on?  Yeah, theres a reason I need to work on it.
Seeing as it killed me so much, I've decided to do it twice a week, and do HIIT cardio on the treadmill once a week.  I'll change it up later but right now its fun 
Tomorrows Press Day (Chest, Delts, Tri's) and I'm eager to get back in the gym finally.  So until tomorrow, cya


----------



## Northy (Jan 3, 2005)

Today was Chest/Back/Shoulders/Traps

Parallel Dips
15,12,10 +10 assisted

Med. Grip Pulldowns
110x15
100x12
100x12

Incline db bench 
55x12
60x10
60x12 +10sec static
supersetted with
close grip pulldowns
100x10,12,10

bb bench
135x15
175x12,10
supersetted with
bent over rows
135x12,10,10

db flyes
55x,12,10,10
supersetted with
db pullovers
70x,10,8,8

db side laterals
20x12+3 cheats x2

db front laterals
20x,10 x2

calf raise machine shrugs
140x15,12,10


----------

